
Project Management as Code with Graphviz (2017) - Kinrany
https://zwischenzugs.com/2017/12/18/project-management-as-code-with-graphviz/
======
Kinrany
Previously on Show HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15950325](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15950325)

